# small natural fork, Just finished!



## Gib (Sep 21, 2010)

Small natural slingshot i made today from what i think is some type of ironwood, feels great cant wait to use it!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Nice. I made one something like this a while back and it was a real good shooter.


----------



## Gib (Sep 21, 2010)

Dayhiker said:


> Nice. I made one like this a while back and it was a real good shooter.


shoots great, So tiny and gorgeous, One of my favorites so far.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

nice work!~


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

great looking natural, congrats


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

I like it a lot ! Great idea and choice of wood and shape.


----------

